# MD Tree Expert Lic,



## my460 (Dec 27, 2007)

What is the going rate for someone to work under my tree expert lic.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 27, 2007)

Do they have to be of the minimum qualification standard that the licence holder is or can a licence holder hire any ole hack?


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds like a question for the MD licensing bureau to determine if this is even legal or possible. Why would you risk your license on someone else's work?


----------



## Ekka (Dec 27, 2007)

Dont many businesses when they have staff?

Over here there's even franchise businesses set up where the head honcho may have a BSA certification but those who work beneath do not ... a farce frankly.

Idea is that the work is over seen and to the standard required, pretty hard if you are not there.

How many businesses advertise for example an ISA Cert and up rocks the Mexicans still dripping from the river crossing?


----------



## my460 (Dec 27, 2007)

Lol So very true, I will be over seeing the work I have my own thing going and trying to help another


----------

